# Firefox Document umwandeln



## AlexP21 (18. November 2009)

Hallo
ich habe mir über Firefox Daten runtergeladen.
Diese Daten heißen nun vomm Typ her Firefox Document und enden als
rar.htm.
Wie kann ich nun diese Dateien entpacken bzw. umwandeln.

Danke im vorraus für die Hilfe

MFG AlexP21


----------



## midnight (18. November 2009)

Vmtl hat da jemand beim packen gepennt. Öffne sie einfach mit Winrar.

so far


----------



## AlexP21 (18. November 2009)

Mit dem Umwandeln geht so nicht.
Habe auch schon eine Lösung gefunden.
Bei Ordneransichten das Häckchen rausnehmen von "Bekannte Dateiendungen entfernen"
Dann erscheint der vollständige Name der Datei
Dann mit umbenennen das .htm löschen und schon ist es eine rar datei.

Danke trotzdem.

MFG


----------

